# Dan listing?



## mckenzieckk (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello all Im new to the site and Im a member of the Tang Soo Do Federation.  Ive been trying to surf around and find what Im looking for but havent had any luck yet.  A few students and I are trying to find out Master Kims dan number without going to our seniors.  Is there a list or something accessible I could look at?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Tang Soo!!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 20, 2006)

Which Master Kim?  Kim is the most common name in Korea....I know 3 Master Kims just here, not counting the ones in the states.  

Are you talking about the International Tang Soo Do Federation stationed in Monroeville, PA? (Choong Jae Nim Kim, Chun Sik)


----------



## mckenzieckk (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you for responding and Im sorry I was so vague.  I have Choong Jae Nim Master Chun Sik Kims (915) I was referring to his son.  Thanks again.

Tang Soo!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 20, 2006)

Best bet then, is to e-mail Master Joe Goss...I am sure that he either has it or can get it.  You can find his e-mail on the International Tang Soo Do Federation Website, or at www.joegosskarate.com


----------



## mckenzieckk (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 21, 2006)

Any time, hopefully that is the right one!  

If that doesn't produce any results, I am going to my headquarters gym in Itaewon soon, I can ask around there if they have the records.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, Master Kim's dan number is 915. We have to memorize that...I just remember that I have to take the 9:15 train...

Now we have to remember our sa bom nim's dan number as well. Luckily, my sa bom nim's number is the same as the day before my birthday, 30186. :-þ


----------

